# Vocoder Gemisch - Stadion + Vocals



## sight011 (16. Juli 2008)

Ich möchte Vocals und Stadion Geräusche so mischen das es so klingt als ob die Stadion Crowd das singt, was in den Vocals gesprochen wird! 

Geht das!? hat jemand damit Erfahrung!

@ Chmme Vorweg: Mal ne Experten Frage! Ich setz ganz auf Dich!! 


EDIT: Auf den Eintrag von bokay! --> Aber jetzt istdas Problem akut!

Werde vielleicht mal die Sound-Dateienals zip uppen! Muss aber gleich erstmalzu meiner Freundin ihr W-Lan einrichten!^^


----------



## bokay (16. Juli 2008)

Du hast fast die gleiche Frage am 14.04.08 schon mal gestellt...

LINK


----------

